# Shorooq and other areas close to airport



## Polly English (Jun 7, 2014)

We're coming over to view properties shortly and like what we've seen of Shorooq. We are looking for a villa, 3 beds, close-ish to airport, budget of 180,000 per annum. I've trawled the stickies, but any up to date information or views on Shorooq or similar areas would be gratefully received.

Is the Dubai Properties Group the landlord for the whole Shorooq complex, and are they reliable when it comes to repairs and maintenance?


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Polly.

I can't speak for the property in Shorooq, but I know the area and I can see the appeal. Be aware however, that there is better value property outside of this development in Mirdif itself, and Shorooq does not have any swimming pools, either private or communal. 

For your budget, take a good look at private villas in Mirdif and the surrounding areas of Al Warqa, Al Mizhar and Muhaisnah. All nice, quiet areas and all within a relatively traffic jam free drive to all 3 terminals. 

If you have a young family around nursery age, I can highly recommend Learning Land nursery adjacent to Gate 2 in Shorooq for the kids. For older kids, you have 2 good schools in Uptown and Gems Royal Dubai a short drive from Shorooq, and a number of other choices nearby.

It's a good part of Dubai if you prefer the quiet life, but if you like the glitz, glamour, restaurants, bars and beaches then this area might not prove a happy choice in the long run.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree with the above post, having lived in the Shorooq area myself. Plus go there when the planes are flying overhead and see if you can tolerate it.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

I forgot to mention that due to the popularity of Shorooq there is generally a waiting list for certain types of accommodation. Don't be surprised if you come to look and find nothing available for the next year.

The aircraft noise isn't too bad. It's definitely bearable unless you are immediately below the flight path (aircraft cross Shorooq at around 1500' and down to 500' by the time they have crossed the NW side of Mirdif) as the low altitude makes for a small noise footprint. Generally aircraft are landing over the area, but there will be spells of weather when they are taking off instead. This is noisier, and it may last for 3-4 days. Fortunately, the airport has busy and quiet periods and noise is usually only an issue if you are sitting outside.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

BigAndyD said:


> The aircraft noise isn't too bad. It's definitely bearable unless you are immediately below the flight path (aircraft cross Shorooq at around 1500' and down to 500' by the time they have crossed the NW side of Mirdif) as the low altitude makes for a small noise footprint. Generally aircraft are landing over the area, but there will be spells of weather when they are taking off instead. This is noisier, and it may last for 3-4 days. Fortunately, the airport has busy and quiet periods and noise is usually only an issue if you are sitting outside.


erm no. They take off or land into wind - so it depends on the wind direction. One time of day they're landing, the other taking off. Also depends whether they're using runway 1 or 2.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm quite familiar with the principles of runway direction my friend, as I suspect is the original poster.

Dubai favours the use of runway 30 left for landing, even with light tailwinds, hence why there are many more approaches over the area than departures.


----------



## Polly English (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you to all respondees, and especially BigAndyD for such a comprehensive and useful reply. I do appreciate the time you have taken to answer my post. Your comments regarding private villas in Mirdif, and the names of surrounding areas, are particularly useful. Dr. Google isn't a patch on you!

It's so difficult doing any research from the UK. It's impossible to get a feel for any property from the endless pictures of corners of empty rooms and lavatories (why is the seat ALWAYS up?) that populate the property websites.....and I understand many listings are fictitious anyway. Can't wait to get there and wade through all the BS!


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

Polly English said:


> Thank you to all respondees, and especially BigAndyD for such a comprehensive and useful reply. I do appreciate the time you have taken to answer my post. Your comments regarding private villas in Mirdif, and the names of surrounding areas, are particularly useful. Dr. Google isn't a patch on you!
> 
> It's so difficult doing any research from the UK. It's impossible to get a feel for any property from the endless pictures of corners of empty rooms and lavatories (why is the seat ALWAYS up?) that populate the property websites.....and I understand many listings are fictitious anyway. Can't wait to get there and wade through all the BS!


Haha! They particularly like close ups of wardrobes and kitchen sinks too for some reason . 

And yes, you'll think British estate agents are saints compared to this lot...


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

If you happen to lurk within the realms of Facebook, have a search for the various groups related to life here in Dubai. There are many expat groups for Brits, or mums or representing various locations in and around Dubai. Some of these may provide very useful contacts or information which could help narrow down your choices and avoid wasting precious time when you first arrive into the madness.


----------



## Gurjeet4u (Aug 10, 2021)

Polly English said:


> We're coming over to view properties shortly and like what we've seen of Shorooq. We are looking for a villa, 3 beds, close-ish to airport, budget of 180,000 per annum. I've trawled the stickies, but any up to date information or views on Shorooq or similar areas would be gratefully received.
> 
> Is the Dubai Properties Group the landlord for the whole Shorooq complex, and are they reliable when it comes to repairs and maintenance?


Hi,

need help. I am planning to shift to Mirdif with my family in a 2 bedroom apartment. Which is less noisier- Ghuroob, Shurooq or Uptown Mirdif. Any advise will be highly appreciated


----------

